# NDIS.SYS deleted



## bajarich (Jun 25, 2007)

In getting rid of totour.exe I deleted my NDIS.SYS file in c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys. Where can I go and download a new version? I am running windows xp professional version. Thanks!!! Rich


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

If you can't find one to download, you can usually get away with grabbing the file off another XP computer and copying back into the appropriate place by booting into an NTFS capable boot disk. 

Or use the OS CD to go into the recovery console instead of using the boot disc.

Failing all that, and what most users resort too - Reinstalling the OS.


----------



## bajarich (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks WarC, I have xp home on 1 PC and windows vista on the other. Will either one work? or does it need to be for xp proffesional. Thanks!!!


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

bajarich said:


> Thanks WarC, I have xp home on 1 PC and windows vista on the other. Will either one work? or does it need to be for xp proffesional. Thanks!!!


No problem! The best bet will be the XP home machine. It's the most similar to your Professional install, and since most of the core OS is the same theres a good chance that particular file is generic to both.


----------



## bajarich (Jun 25, 2007)

Cool, I copied it to a CD, how can I make a, NTFS capable boot disk. That is getting above my ability!!! Thanks again. Rich


----------



## bajarich (Jun 25, 2007)

I got it, I just copied it back into my driver folder and re-booted. It is working now. Thanks WarC!


----------

